# Curved balancing bottle holder pattern



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

*Curved balancing bottle holder pattern*

I've Searched for a curved balancing bottle holder pattern online without success. So here's one I use. It's from a wood working magazine and printed on 8 1/2×11 paper. Hole size is usually 1 3/8" for 750 ml bottles. Width can vary from suggested 1 7/8" to whatever you like. I've gone with 3" here.


----------



## pete69 (Sep 6, 2012)

CalgaryGeoff said:


> *Curved balancing bottle holder pattern*
> 
> I've Searched for a curved balancing bottle holder pattern online without success. So here's one I use. It's from a wood working magazine and printed on 8 1/2×11 paper. Hole size is usually 1 3/8" for 750 ml bottles. Width can vary from suggested 1 7/8" to whatever you like. I've gone with 3" here.


Thank you.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

CalgaryGeoff said:


> *Curved balancing bottle holder pattern*
> 
> I've Searched for a curved balancing bottle holder pattern online without success. So here's one I use. It's from a wood working magazine and printed on 8 1/2×11 paper. Hole size is usually 1 3/8" for 750 ml bottles. Width can vary from suggested 1 7/8" to whatever you like. I've gone with 3" here.


Thanks, Geoff! The tapered/thinned ends really add a lightness to the piece.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

CalgaryGeoff said:


> *Curved balancing bottle holder pattern*
> 
> I've Searched for a curved balancing bottle holder pattern online without success. So here's one I use. It's from a wood working magazine and printed on 8 1/2×11 paper. Hole size is usually 1 3/8" for 750 ml bottles. Width can vary from suggested 1 7/8" to whatever you like. I've gone with 3" here.


Nice Work! Thanks for the Pattern!

Leave it to a Canuck! EH!!

Rick


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

CalgaryGeoff said:


> *Curved balancing bottle holder pattern*
> 
> I've Searched for a curved balancing bottle holder pattern online without success. So here's one I use. It's from a wood working magazine and printed on 8 1/2×11 paper. Hole size is usually 1 3/8" for 750 ml bottles. Width can vary from suggested 1 7/8" to whatever you like. I've gone with 3" here.


That is the richest bottle holder I have seen. Thanks for the diagram.
-don


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

CalgaryGeoff said:


> *Curved balancing bottle holder pattern*
> 
> I've Searched for a curved balancing bottle holder pattern online without success. So here's one I use. It's from a wood working magazine and printed on 8 1/2×11 paper. Hole size is usually 1 3/8" for 750 ml bottles. Width can vary from suggested 1 7/8" to whatever you like. I've gone with 3" here.


Like it a lot. I do make wine tilts to give away. I am going to try this one. Thanks


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

CalgaryGeoff said:


> *Curved balancing bottle holder pattern*
> 
> I've Searched for a curved balancing bottle holder pattern online without success. So here's one I use. It's from a wood working magazine and printed on 8 1/2×11 paper. Hole size is usually 1 3/8" for 750 ml bottles. Width can vary from suggested 1 7/8" to whatever you like. I've gone with 3" here.


Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

CalgaryGeoff said:


> *Curved balancing bottle holder pattern*
> 
> I've Searched for a curved balancing bottle holder pattern online without success. So here's one I use. It's from a wood working magazine and printed on 8 1/2×11 paper. Hole size is usually 1 3/8" for 750 ml bottles. Width can vary from suggested 1 7/8" to whatever you like. I've gone with 3" here.


Very nice Geoff, I've just made a jig for bottle balancer myself but not for the curved balancer, I plan on posting it within next week.


----------



## Scroller47 (Apr 22, 2012)

CalgaryGeoff said:


> *Curved balancing bottle holder pattern*
> 
> I've Searched for a curved balancing bottle holder pattern online without success. So here's one I use. It's from a wood working magazine and printed on 8 1/2×11 paper. Hole size is usually 1 3/8" for 750 ml bottles. Width can vary from suggested 1 7/8" to whatever you like. I've gone with 3" here.


I must not be too smart. How do I download the picture and get the correct size. I tried and all I get is a little picture I can't read.
John


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

CalgaryGeoff said:


> *Curved balancing bottle holder pattern*
> 
> I've Searched for a curved balancing bottle holder pattern online without success. So here's one I use. It's from a wood working magazine and printed on 8 1/2×11 paper. Hole size is usually 1 3/8" for 750 ml bottles. Width can vary from suggested 1 7/8" to whatever you like. I've gone with 3" here.


Scroller, you need to save the picture to your computer then print. So try a right click and then save as and it should print out larger. If not make the worlds smallest balancing bottle holder. ;-)


----------



## MHarper90 (Oct 12, 2013)

CalgaryGeoff said:


> *Curved balancing bottle holder pattern*
> 
> I've Searched for a curved balancing bottle holder pattern online without success. So here's one I use. It's from a wood working magazine and printed on 8 1/2×11 paper. Hole size is usually 1 3/8" for 750 ml bottles. Width can vary from suggested 1 7/8" to whatever you like. I've gone with 3" here.


That's beautiful man! I'm a beer and whiskey guy myself, but I'd love to make a few of those for Christmas gifts. I have never attempted curved wood like that. Excuse my inexperience in that field, but do you mind educating me here? Do you veneer your stock and then glue it back together in a curved clamp jig, or do you actually bend the wood? I also see you laminated 3 pieces together, do you do this before you set your curve, or after each of the 3 pieces is already curved?

Also, do you mind throwing some dimensions at me? Maybe the distance between the two bases of the arc, and maybe the distance from one end of the arc to the center of the hole? I've never made a wine balance before, so I'm hoping to get the physics right on my first attempt.

Thanks!


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

CalgaryGeoff said:


> *Curved balancing bottle holder pattern*
> 
> I've Searched for a curved balancing bottle holder pattern online without success. So here's one I use. It's from a wood working magazine and printed on 8 1/2×11 paper. Hole size is usually 1 3/8" for 750 ml bottles. Width can vary from suggested 1 7/8" to whatever you like. I've gone with 3" here.


Harper, the curved bottle holder is made from solid wood and cut to shape. No bending or wood steaming is required to make it. For my builds I make the block first and then just glue the pattern onto it and follow the lines when cutting and sanding. Drill the hole prior to final sanding.

Dimensions, I've got none, other than the pattern is on a normal sheet of paper. All you need to do is to save the image and print it and scale it as you like.

The bottle holder is a parabola shape not a circle as it may appear to be. Check my projects page, there is a holder there with more build pictures which should help.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

CalgaryGeoff said:


> *Curved balancing bottle holder pattern*
> 
> I've Searched for a curved balancing bottle holder pattern online without success. So here's one I use. It's from a wood working magazine and printed on 8 1/2×11 paper. Hole size is usually 1 3/8" for 750 ml bottles. Width can vary from suggested 1 7/8" to whatever you like. I've gone with 3" here.


Rrrrrrrreally nifty


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

CalgaryGeoff said:


> *Curved balancing bottle holder pattern*
> 
> I've Searched for a curved balancing bottle holder pattern online without success. So here's one I use. It's from a wood working magazine and printed on 8 1/2×11 paper. Hole size is usually 1 3/8" for 750 ml bottles. Width can vary from suggested 1 7/8" to whatever you like. I've gone with 3" here.


Here we go, I found a scaled drawing on graph paper I did awhile ago. My plan was to laminate a block of various woods together to use some of my cut off pieces. Each square is 1/2" x 1/2" in this scale. Modify as you see fit.


----------



## Mike102886 (Aug 23, 2012)

CalgaryGeoff said:


> *Curved balancing bottle holder pattern*
> 
> I've Searched for a curved balancing bottle holder pattern online without success. So here's one I use. It's from a wood working magazine and printed on 8 1/2×11 paper. Hole size is usually 1 3/8" for 750 ml bottles. Width can vary from suggested 1 7/8" to whatever you like. I've gone with 3" here.


what woodworking magazine is this from?


----------

